# shock absorber



## jdg (Aug 29, 2014)

seeking info on the shock absorber that was originally installed on my 1999 carriage carriage, it is 32.5 feet long.  One has been damaged and most auto parts do not carry info.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 30, 2014)

You need to replace both shocks.  Take one off and any major auto parts store should be able to match it up with Monroe shocks


----------

